# Show slip leads



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi guys , i have started ringcraft, but took my leather show lead with me. 
Anyway the trainer suggested that i use a light weight thin slip lead to use for practice and save the posh one  for shows.
I have been looking on the websites and can't find what im looking for????

Sorry not much help, any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

blackdog trading sell slip leads google for their website. I use my show leads for ringcraft then the dogs learn that when they have that particular lead on they are expected to behave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Hi guys , i have started ringcraft, but took my leather show lead with me.
> Anyway the trainer suggested that i use a light weight thin slip lead to use for practice and save the posh one  for shows.
> I have been looking on the websites and can't find what im looking for????
> 
> ...


The only advise I can give is to get the widest ones you can get away with - I have two very thin ones for my weim and I find them very difficult!

There are hundreds on Ebay - or there were the last time I looked just search show lead - should cost about £3 - if you have probs pm me your addy as they sell them is a shop loacal to us for the same amount
regards
DT


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Well i thought that, but because i'm a complete novice  the leather one i have needs to soften, i must admit it was a bit tough, anyway she lent me a slip lead and was loads better, well Archie was not me! 
Thank you both for info will see how i get on


----------

